# Inspiron 15R frm India or XPS 15 from USA ??



## rachitboom2 (Apr 3, 2011)

Hey guys, i wanted to buy a laptop and my range is around 40K and i have 2 options,

Dell Inspiron 15R
Rs 42000
*Intel® CoreTM i5 480M Processor (2.66GHz/3MB cache)*
Genuine Windows® 7 Home Basic 64-Bit
4GB (2 X 2 GB) 2 DIMM DDR3 1333Mhz
500GB 5400RPM Hard Drive
15.6" (39.6cm) Widescreen HD WLED Glossy Display
*ATI Mobility Radeon™ HD 550v - 1GB*
*6-cell Lithium Ion Battery*

and
Dell XPS 15 from USA
900USD = 40K
*Intel® CoreTM i5 2410M (2.3GHz/3MB cache)*
Genuine Windows® 7 Home Premium 64-Bit
6GB3 Dual Channel DDR3 SDRAM at 1333MHz
640GB4 SATA hard drive *7200RPM*
*2048MB NVIDIA® GeForce® GT540M*
*92 WHr 9-cell Lithium Ion Primary Battery*

A friend of mine can get me the laptop from USA when he returns to india in some time, can you please help me out with pros and cons of getting a laptop from USA ???
1 BIG pro is defiantly the much much better config... any cons ???

Thanks


----------



## 047 (Apr 3, 2011)

hi, if u get urself xps from US it wont come with international warranty. so to make that, you will have to pay some extra charges i.e they offer different plans for warranty for 1, 2 or 3 years. please confirm it before purchasing from outside india. i hope this info may help you somewhat.... BTW i also want to purchase inspiron 15r with config u specified.... if anyone can comment on this, it will be very helpful.....


----------



## rachitboom2 (Apr 3, 2011)

the 15r is a really good config, you can search it on google for vids on youtbe and other sites for reviews... more that 70% are positive... so i would suggest you to go for it... any one else got any other suggestions on my ques ???


----------



## pauldmps (Apr 4, 2011)

The second config is far superior than the first one.


The is i5 in XPS is Sandy Bridge which gives significant boost in performance than the older i5-480M.
Plus the HD550v is a heavily outdated crappy GPU while the 540M gives great gaming performance.

Get the XPS from the US since Dell has international warranty. No worries there. You might need a new power adapter though.

And *do not* purchase additional warranty from the US (Complete cover, etc) as they will be invalid if you change the country. You can purchase warranty in India later.


----------



## rachitboom2 (Apr 4, 2011)

Seriously thanks pauldmps, well i knew abt the superior config but really thanks abt the warranty tip, will i need to fill up a form or something or does dell have intl warranty right out of the box ??

And how is my friend supposed to skip the customs check  ??


----------



## amit3987 (Apr 4, 2011)

I just spoke to Dell India customer care and they said that by default if you purchase a laptop from India it has a international warranty...
But if you purchase the same laptop from the U.S you will have to purchase an additional warranty from the US. Can anyone please confirm this?


----------



## pauldmps (Apr 4, 2011)

You need to fill a form on the Dell website. Not a huge task, I think.
*support.dell.com/support/topics/gl...1?c=us&cs=19&l=en&s=dhs&~ck=anavml&redirect=1


One laptop per person is allowed while entering or leaving in India. Ask your friend to bring that laptop without the packaging.


----------



## rachitboom2 (Apr 4, 2011)

Seriously thanks guys... really helped me a lot !!

One last thing though, is this international warranty provided by dell only or by other manufacturers also ???


----------



## pauldmps (Apr 4, 2011)

^^ Most manufacturers provide international warranty except HP (& some other brands too)


----------



## 047 (Apr 4, 2011)

pauldmps said:


> Get the XPS from the US since Dell has international warranty. No worries there. You might need a new power adapter though.
> 
> And *do not* purchase additional warranty from the US (Complete cover, etc) as they will be invalid if you change the country. You can purchase warranty in India later.



I also wanted to get xps15 from UK but sales rep told me _*"You just need to upgrade the warranty to inhome next Business day for it to be internationally valid."

"There will be extra charge for that"

"1Yr Next Day Hardware Support [add £105.00"
"2Yr Next Day Hardware Support [add £155.00"
"3Yr Next Day Hardware Support [add £155.00"
*_




BTW what about the battery performance of inspiron 15R....? can it handle casual gaming...?


----------



## rachitboom2 (Apr 4, 2011)

047 said:


> I also wanted to get xps15 from UK but sales rep told me _*"You just need to upgrade the warranty to inhome next Business day for it to be internationally valid."
> 
> "There will be extra charge for that"
> 
> ...



I am getting it from US and i cant see anything like "Next Day Hardware Support" on there site, there is however "Premium Hardware Support" but its only for North America...

I dont understand this, pauldmps said all i have to do is to fill an online form, n you are saying that i have to buy additional support warranty n all... m confused even more now 

and as far as gamin on 15R is concerned, you can opt for the 9 cell battery, it boasts 7-8 hrs of battery so will provide atleast 2-2.5 hrs of gaming i believe...


----------



## 047 (Apr 4, 2011)

^^ i also was confused when paul said about international warranty. The above conversation was between me and dell UK sales representative. Thats why i dropped the idea of getting xps from UK. it would have cost me far more than that i can get from india.


----------



## rachitboom2 (Apr 4, 2011)

pauldmps said:


> You need to fill a form on the Dell website. Not a huge task, I think.
> Dell - International Ownership Transfer Form
> 
> 
> One laptop per person is allowed while entering or leaving in India. Ask your friend to bring that laptop without the packaging.



Hey i have another question, before i transfer the license, the laptop has to be brought in the name of my friend or mine ???


----------



## pauldmps (Apr 5, 2011)

rachitboom2 said:


> Hey i have another question, before i transfer the license, the laptop has to be brought in the name of my friend or mine ???



From the link I provided:



> Transfer the Service Tag of your product
> 
> Use this form for the following reasons:
> 
> ...



As you can see that both the name of the owner & the country can be changed by filling up the form.

It has to be brought in your friend's name as Dell site asks for "social security no." which only an US citizen has. (I'm not sure about this, but anyways, purchasing it on your friend's name won't be a problem)


And going through this thread might help: Does Dell have International warranty?


----------



## rachitboom2 (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks again bro...


----------



## amit3987 (Apr 5, 2011)

pauldmps said:


> From the link I provided:
> 
> As you can see that both the name of the owner & the country can be changed by filling up the form.
> 
> ...



Hi Paul,

 In the link it has been mentioned for the international warranty to be valid we need to purchase the Next Day Business warranty after the ownership transfer on support.ap.dell.com. 

Wanted to know if this is same as the Basic Service Plan offered in the U.S. 
I believe the Advanced service plan in U.S is similar to the complete cover offered in India...  which I dont think will be homoured in India


----------



## Ashgun (Apr 11, 2011)

I think you can also have a look into this one .. its with i7 Second generation and under 50 K , 
*www.dell.com/in/p/xps-l502x/pd


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 11, 2011)

The us config is far more superior. 
But I reccomend to buy in India for these reasons'-
1) No hassle of warranty whatsoever
2) I have heard many cases where x company says that y part is not available here. Please contact seller in country of origin


----------



## ecy3323 (Apr 13, 2011)

yup warranty will be the only issue
i am not sure after getting if you can buy warranty from dell here
as hp doesn't  give i got from us and asked hp people that i wanted to buy warranty here but they refused saying its not possible.

regarding customs it wont be issue if your friend is carrying back only one laptop 
(doesn't matter if he took from here and is carrying same back or he bought one from us, upon entry only one is allowed, unless while departing if your friend *declared  with customs *that he is taking one laptop from here for official purpose then he will be allowed to get one more from us without customs ie 2 laptops )


----------



## ajayashish (Apr 13, 2011)

For those who are talking about warranty please confirm before posting. I myself have bought 2-3 laptops from USA and have enjoyed great service from dell india. All u need to do in transfer the service tag from US to India which can be done online.. 

Also, as for my last discussion with the sales person, he said all warranty in Dell USA is international. With my experience, i always take more than 3 yrs warranty and it comes with international warranty and i have got no problem getting the service done. 

More over, a US bought Dell has to be renewed for warranty in US only. Warranty of renewal cannot be done India if the laptop was purchased from US.


----------

